# Época de furacões preocupante põe Atlântico e Pacífico em alerta



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2007 às 11:24)

A temporada de furacões no Oceano Atlântico começa hoje e está a preocupar os meteorologistas, que prevêm actividade superior ao normal, enquanto Haiti e México se preparam para enfrentar tempestades tropicais que poderão tornar-se furacões. A agência científica do governo norte-americano que vigia os oceanos e a atmosfera, a NOAA, alertou já para a probabilidade de esta estação de furacões, que termina no dia 30 de Novembro, ter uma actividade superior ao normal.
A NOAA prevê que durante a estação se formem entre 13 a 17 tempestades, com 75 por cento de probabilidades de entre sete a dez se transformarem em furacões, três destes de grande intensidade. Os furacões são medidos através dos cinco níveis da escala Saffir-Simpson: a NOAA prevê que possam ocorrer três furacões de grau 3 ou superior, o que significa que poderão trazer consigo ventos com velocidades a partir dos 178 quilómetros por hora, podendo mesmo ultrapassar os 250 quilómetros por hora.
No Atlântico, as autoridades haitianas começaram já a preparar a temporada de furacões, com as autoridades de Protecção Civil a assumirem que "todo o país está em risco" devido ao volume de construção ilegal em zonas de risco e à desflorestação. Medidas de prevenção destinadas a "salvar vidas" estão a ser divulgadas através dos meios de comunicação, que alertam a população sobre a evolução do estado meteorológico, aconselham a evitar zonas costeiras e avisam sobre a necessidade de evacuação de algumas áreas que se encontrem no rumo das tempestades.
Nas últimas semanas o país teve já uma amostra do que a temporada de furacõe poderá trazer, com um centro de baixas pressões localizado na Jamaica a trazer fortes chuvadas que provocaram três mortos e causaram centenas de inundações. O "Jeanne" foi o último furacão a atingir o Haiti em Setembro de 2004, com ventos de 170 quilómetros por hora que provocaram dois mil mortos. 
*No México, os olhares dos meteorologistas estão na tempestade "Bárbara", que evolui lentamente pelo Oceano Pacífico, a 250 quilómetros da costa mexicana, numa trajectória errática que lhe confere o grau de risco "moderado". Embora esteja a perder intensidade, as autoridades mexicanas prevêm que ao ritmo actual, a tempestade possa alcançar a costa durante o fim-de-semana e colocaram em "alerta preventivo" os Estados de Chiapas, Guerrero e Oaxaca, no Sul do país.
A primeira tempestade tropical da temporada de furacões no Oceano Pacífico, que começou no dia 15 de Maio, denominada Alvin, desvaneceu-se no mar na passada quinta-feira, algo que poderá acontecer também a Barbara, se o vento mudar de direcção.* Quando se cruzam sobre o oceano com temperaturas quentes que favorecem a evaporação da água do mar, as tempestades podem aumentar de intensidade, com ventos cada vez mais rápidos.
Fonte: Agência LUSA


----------

